# cover song critque ("Surrender" by "Billy Talent")



## Ijaron (Jun 15, 2016)

hello everyone i made a cover of the song "Surrender" by Billy Talent" and would like to know what other people think about it... my second channel wich i use for voice covers is kinda new and has only one subscriber that is why i want to sk you for a nice (good and bad) critique i would realy apreciate it and if you have ideas for other songs wich i could cover please tell me^^


----------

